

How power settings can affect application latency - fbeeper
http://glipho.com/albert/how-power-settings-can-affect-application-latency

======
donavanm
The CPU can change power states in 10s of microseconds. If your core is
constantly bouncing between C states expect it to add a couple hundred
microseconds of latency. And if you have a modern linux kernel try disabling
the intel_idle driver. intel_idle will disregard bios settings and very
aggressively set the C state. This _kills_ applications that high rps/low
latency. I'd love to hear someone try and justify that behavior.

